# Is it possible to disable TPMS light?



## sequel95 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm looking at a set of snow tires for the 750i (2008) with TPMS and non-runflats. The seller had them on a 745i. Price is attractive, and I figure I can live with a light on the dash for the winter, or just place a piece of black tape over the light.

Someone posted a suggestion to retrain TPMS after installing non-TPMS wheels/tires and sensors (or receiver) in wheel wells will not throw off an error, as they (or one sensor) will pair with the spare tire's existing TPMS sensor. Is this possible?

If for some reason I lose my patience with these non-TPMS wheels/tires, I will just sell them and go to TireRack for a new set and do it right. I will save about $1000 if I can live with this set.

Thanks.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Why not just buy some TPMS sensors. I would want to know if a tire develops a leak while driving.


----------

